# Twitter vs. Facebook (Or Alternate Platforms for Exposure)



## Zeny (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey all! Really considering expanding to a new platform, and wanted to get opinions on which one to expand to. Twitter and Facebook seem to be two very popular ones, so I wanted to get advice from people that use them (preferably if you've used both). My motives (if this helps at all) are: 1) Establish my art in a new setting; there is monetary motive but I'm not looking for anything too serious - 2) Meet new artists within these settings to network and support each other.

1. If you have a preference: which platform is better and why?

2. Do you have any tips for someone to post effectively on those platforms?

These questions could easily apply to other platforms if you have another to suggest! I currently have: Tumblr, Deviantart, Instagram, and (obviously) Furaffinity.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 6, 2017)

Not really sure if this would help, but I do know that you can link your instagram account to your Facebook account and have whatever your put on instagram be right on Facebook as well


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 6, 2017)

I think twitter is really good for when you draw fanart. Not so sure of Facebook seeing as everyone won't see your art when you post it (you have to pay if you want it to show up)


----------



## Zeny (Nov 6, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Not really sure if this would help, but I do know that you can link your instagram account to your Facebook account and have whatever your put on instagram be right on Facebook as well


Hmm yeah I've heard about that a couple times. Definitely considering it. Thanks!


----------



## Zeny (Nov 6, 2017)

Pinkaap said:


> I think twitter is really good for when you draw fanart. Not so sure of Facebook seeing as everyone won't see your art when you post it (you have to pay if you want it to show up)


Oh wow I actually didn't hear about that. Never been a huge fan of Facebook as is, so that's definitely turning me off from it even more.


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 6, 2017)

Zeny said:


> Oh wow I actually didn't hear about that. Never been a huge fan of Facebook as is, so that's definitely turning me off from it even more.


Yeah that's why I don't put my art up there lol. Anything you post only shows up in a limited amount of your friends' feeds


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Might wanna check out Furryspeech and Gab.ai. They are newer platforms, and people are migrating in the tens of thousands. They also don't fuck around with your exposure.


----------



## Simo (Nov 6, 2017)

Twitter seems really hard. Unless you have 'followers', you can tweet and tweet, and nobody will ever see them. And it seems to take ages to get followers. So it's sort of a one way street, where you might look at other things, and not really have any good way to genuinely communicate. I think its very symbolic of the increasingly fleeting, superficial nature of human interactions, and find that overall, Twitter just makes me feel more sad and isolated.

Not a fan, and even less a fan of the character limit.

Never tried Facebook...

Guess I should add: my 'Art' is writing. And you can't really Tweet stories.


----------



## Zeny (Nov 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Might wanna check out Furryspeech and Gab.ai. They are newer platforms, and people are migrating in the tens of thousands. They also don't fuck around with your exposure.


Hmm alright never heard of those platforms. Will definitely check em out! Thanks!


----------



## Zeny (Nov 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> Twitter seems really hard. Unless you have 'followers', you can tweet and tweet, and nobody will ever see them. And it seems to take ages to get followers. So it's sort of a one way street, where you might look at other things, and not really have any good way to genuinely communicate. I think its very symbolic of the increasingly fleeting, superficial nature of human interactions, and find that overall, Twitter just makes me feel more sad and isolated.
> 
> Not a fan, and even less a fan of the character limit.
> 
> ...


I suppose it might be easier if you have connections to people that already have a twitter following it might help, but I can see how it would definitely take time to get some following. It's definitely more of a social media platform.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 6, 2017)

DeviantArt, FurAffinity, Tumblr and Twitter seem like they'd be the best places for increasing the exposure of your artwork.

I'm personally not a big fan of Facebook since the interface feels a bit outdated, but it's probably alright too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> DeviantArt, FurAffinity, Tumblr and Twitter seem like the best places for increasing the exposure of your artwork.
> 
> I'm personally not a big fan of Facebook since the interface feels a bit outdated, but it's probably alright too.


^ What the other woofer said.

Include Gab.ai, Furry Speech and maybe Minds.com on the list and you can easily create a following over time across the platforms. 

You want to maximize your exposure and should be active on that front.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 6, 2017)

e621 might also work, if you do NSFW sorts of art.



Yakamaru said:


> ^ What the other woofer said.
> 
> Include Gab.ai, Furry Speech and maybe Minds.com on the list and you can easily create a following over time across the platforms.
> 
> You want to maximize your exposure and should be active on that front.


Meh, I've never used those before myself, but they seem more focused on social interaction and politics than sharing artwork.

Furry Speech might have a little bit more of a furry art community though, but it sounds like it probably also has a small user population in general.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> e621 might also work, if you do NSFW sorts of art.
> 
> 
> Meh, I've never used those before myself, but they seem more focused on social interaction and politics than sharing artwork.
> ...


They are for social media in general. Just like on Twatter and Zuccbook, there's politics, which is the nature of social media. People will want to talk about whatever they want to talk about.

Furry Speech is probably the newest addition to social platforms, and definitely need more users.


----------



## Zeny (Nov 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> DeviantArt, FurAffinity, Tumblr and Twitter seem like they'd be the best places for increasing the exposure of your artwork.
> 
> I'm personally not a big fan of Facebook since the interface feels a bit outdated, but it's probably alright too.


It does definitely feel outdated I agree.


----------



## W00lies (Nov 7, 2017)

If you already have somewhat of a following, youtube has potential. If not do it anyways! Record yourself while you draw and just post it with some music or commentary in the background. If you gain enough fans then it's another source of income for you.


----------



## Zeny (Nov 7, 2017)

W00lies said:


> If you already have somewhat of a following, youtube has potential. If not do it anyways! Record yourself while you draw and just post it with some music or commentary in the background. If you gain enough fans then it's another source of income for you.


I actually haven't even really thought about Youtube! That's not a bad idea, thanks!


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 13, 2017)

If youre wanting some exposure you could try the amino apps . Ive only grown since i joined the fandoms im in to , the furry , su , marvel all that . A lot of people in those are dedicated and ive gotten a few commissions from the furry one as well . Its also a nice way to meet other furry artists and see people who dont have an FA and all that . I havent had a bad experience yet , its generally a noce community at least from my experience . Insta is nice but its def hard to start off with nothing on there as an artist for sure though
Good luck on whichever once you choose thou !


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

I have both

Twitter is fuzzylumkin
facebook is facebook.com/user/species.notknown or just search for calico jack


----------



## Zeny (Nov 14, 2017)

KrissySempaiArt said:


> If youre wanting some exposure you could try the amino apps . Ive only grown since i joined the fandoms im in to , the furry , su , marvel all that . A lot of people in those are dedicated and ive gotten a few commissions from the furry one as well . Its also a nice way to meet other furry artists and see people who dont have an FA and all that . I havent had a bad experience yet , its generally a noce community at least from my experience . Insta is nice but its def hard to start off with nothing on there as an artist for sure though
> Good luck on whichever once you choose thou !


Thanks! I've heard mixed things about amino, but maybe I'll give a second look!


----------

